# WHEN DID YOU LOSE YOUR VIRGINTY?



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

BOYS AND GIRLS SO WHAT AGE DID YOU LOSE IT TO THAT SPECIAL SOME ONE HA?
LaZy


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i was 15 also with my g/f of nearly 2 years when we finished at 16.

and i'm sorry to hear that kumbiaqueens thats bad

dixon


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

14


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

16, in the back of my jetta


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

16 or 17 i think 16 it was good though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

17 and KQ Im really sorry to hear that


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I was 15 nearly 16, not saying how old the girl was but lets just say she was alot older than me!!

KQ sorry to hear that also. :sad:

Take Care

T


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

14 i think, in grade 9, and do i ever regret it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

16


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Man that is weak.... Did they catch the f*cker? Rapists are the #1 pieces of sh*t on this earth. I mean If i can not get laid for 24 years and counting, they can keep their dick in their pants...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

17


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry about what happened to you KQ..

I lost mine when I was ....


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

17th birthday, kinda late, but I'm an ugly mofo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.


 somebody needs to get there di%^ cut off and shove it down there throught









sorry to hear that kq


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

15


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jimbo said:


> 17th birthday, kinda late, but I'm an ugly mofo


 You siad it.. not us


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Haven't yet. I am waiting for the day I get married.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jimbo said:


> 17th birthday, kinda late, but I'm an ugly mofo


 no wonder you trying to date young girls..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.
> ...


 not cool at all..very sorry to hear that


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

19.... woohoo i'm in the lead


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

15


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

gentleman never kiss and tell..


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> gentleman never kiss and tell..


 if it were you and i out on the back porch drinking a beer you'd tell...


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.


 i'm very sorry to hear that





































13 for me and i regret doing it so young


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

16

But I agree...whoever did that to you needs to be castrated with a wooden kitchen spoon.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

September 28, 1993

My thirteenth birthday. It was a laughable experience.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

at the age of 93







........it was great









Sorry to hear that KQ.......that f*cker should die


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> gentleman never kiss and tell..


 Now if that wasnt the biggest lie Ive ever heard....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my first_ and only_ lay, was at 18








i swear to god if i had any money i'd buy a hooker, I was in Vegas with family and no personal money 2 days ago, my god I was going thru the hooker classified papers that litter the streets and_ if I just had $100+_....

this sounds like a good poll now that i think of it


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

about 6 years ago to my ex-girlfriend in her grand parents bed and no they were not home







i liked it so much now i have a little guy (see avatar) with my wife of 2 years and im only 23 years old my birthday was on the 12th too just so you all no


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

sorry to hear that kq!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > gentleman never kiss and tell..
> ...










...fine you guys want to know..weres my beer Aristarchus..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Now thats more like it...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.


 sorry to hear that


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Not proud of it, but 15 ... when I was raped.


 I guess I was 6 when my babysiter did naughty stuff with me, but she was a girl (or a transsexual) but she told me to close my eyes, so I did. but im not geting into details.

but 16 with my first girlfriend of 5 years.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I change my reply.. being a re-born Christian that I am, I believe in abstinence and wont do it till marri







age


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that KQ. No man sould live after doing that


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea, I've had a lot of help getting over it. I owe who I am now to all my friends who had helped me... and the fact that he moved away, and I never had to see his ugly face again. I swore to myself if I ever did see him again, He'd lose something he could never get back ...







Besides, its all in my past now. I'm 18, and dont think about it anymore...

Al, you're such a liar! You may be a born again christian, but you've still already had pre-marital sex, and you know it!









Raf, you dont need a drink to kiss and tell, just pretend we aren't going to read it, and post your age...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

_so you *didn't* press charges on the guy??_


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

No, I was too scared to what my parents would think of me, and too scared of what he would do.

Now that I think back on it though, I really wish I had...


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

Man sorry KQ....









14 for me....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ill say, you had the possibility of totally wrecking his life by putting him in a juvenile institute or perhaps even jail, depending on how old he was... 30 minutes of his personal interest costing him months/years of confinement, not to mention a criminal record and consequent social difficulties


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

So KQ......did your parents ever find out?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

14 here too.................... damn older women pressure you into anything........ but now-a-days i try and stay away from it because my mom had my sister at 15!!!!!!!!!! dont want anything like that to happen to me.......


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

phensway said:


> 14 here too.................... damn older women pressure you into anything........ but now-a-days i try and stay away from it because my mom had my sister at 15!!!!!!!!!! dont want anything like that to happen to me.......


 PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT YOU HAD TO BE _PRESSURED_ INTO SEX? my god man what is wrong with you


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > 14 here too.................... damn older women pressure you into anything........ but now-a-days i try and stay away from it because my mom had my sister at 15!!!!!!!!!! dont want anything like that to happen to me.......
> ...








































I have to admitt.. I (and millions of teens out there in the world) would've been estatic to have an older mature chick to preasure me into sex..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > phensway said:
> ...


 Even if she was butt ugly?!

Man she must have been desperate to go for a youngin.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mmm, he didn't _say_ she was ugly, but maybe that's the case...

so phensway, did you blow your load in a she-pig, hence the regret?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> ill say, you had the possibility of totally wrecking his life by putting him in a juvenile institute or perhaps even jail, depending on how old he was... 30 minutes of his personal interest costing him months/years of confinement, not to mention a criminal record and consequent social difficulties


 Yea, I could have done all that, and like I said, looking back onto it, I wish I had...







However, if you were me, you may have seen why I didn't do anything... its kinda like the cases when the women who get raped on the streets are too terrified to report their rapists, even if they know them...









P13, no, my parents never found out. As far as they know, I'm still a virgin... I think...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> P13, no, my parents never found out. As far as they know, I'm still a virgin... I think...


 Remember your mom at the train station....









The things parents never find out...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

That one is different... I showed her those, and it was COMPLETELY visible...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> That one is different... I showed her those, and it was COMPLETELY visible...


 You showed her what??







Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > That one is different... I showed her those, and it was COMPLETELY visible...
> ...


 Oh I just hope you guys arent talking about anything gross that happens once a month..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Kotex, Tampax, Always, OH MY!!







....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If your plans were to digust me.. then you have succeeded


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If your plans were to digust me.. then you have succeeded


 Me too Rhom, Me too


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i dunno, I was talking to a friend who fucked his gf in her period, and he said it was really great, that the blood acts like a superlube and that it was a pretty great experience


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i dunno, I was talking to a friend who fucked his gf in her period, and he said it was really great, that the blood acts like a superlube and that it was a pretty great experience


 You know, I could get really into this discussion that this thread has turned into and explain to you why it acted like a "superlube" but Ill save the guys from being disgusted further. Lets just say, it wasnt the blood that did that!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

then f*ck the rest of them, they're just fakers, prolly just as curious as i am. Spew forth the knowledge!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen, I was talking about the hickeys I had on my neck, but I now see that you were talking about something completely different. ... Next time, specify which train station...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

15


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

i lost my virginity in a tent at woodstock 99 at age 16. There were alot firsts for me there. First time chillin with mary, jane that is. First riot,first rave, first time bathing nude in front of hundreds of people.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Karen, I was talking about the hickeys I had on my neck, but I now see that you were talking about something completely different. ... Next time, specify which train station...


 wow..hey forgot to mention what it was...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

wow P45... thats....interesting advice.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Karen, I was talking about the hickeys I had on my neck, but I now see that you were talking about something completely different. ... Next time, specify which train station...


 And just about how many train stations have you done that "special moment"??


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i dunno, I was talking to a friend who fucked his gf in her period, and he said it was really great, that the blood acts like a superlube and that it was a pretty great experience


 i had sex with my ex when she was on her period numerous times... we didn't let minor sh*t like that get in the way of our sex life







and yeah, it was actually really really good sex while she was on it... and i never ended up with any stains on myself or my clothes... just her bed sheets... so it's all good

this subject doesn't bother me as you can see.. cuz every gf i've had went into great detail about what it's like.. so i became numb to it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno, I was talking to a friend who fucked his gf in her period, and he said it was really great, that the blood acts like a superlube and that it was a pretty great experience
> ...


 didn't it stink????


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Karen, I was talking about the hickeys I had on my neck, but I now see that you were talking about something completely different. ... Next time, specify which train station...
> ...


 Lets just say your fingers cant even help you count.









Just kidding. I was thinking something else, but oh well. And what special moment are you talking about???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well what was that something else???


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Aristarchus said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...

















That is some sh*t man.....Stinky stuff







LOL!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i wouldnt know :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 We're talking about the unmentionables, right??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Which are???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Chewck the root of the word woman.. UN-mentionable


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Then I cant answer your question... oh well


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

i feel his pain cause i was raped buy my freinds mom at 14 i am really sure if it was that bad off a thing cause she looked good as hell but it was bad 4 the 1 time.?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

im 50+ years old and not married.. only sex i had is with my hands.. does that count?

lol.. J/K

i had sex at 15 and i loved it... she was awesome.. i sucked.. i should have watched more porno vids.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

allen smith said:


> i feel his pain cause i was raped buy my freinds mom at 14 i am really sure if it was that bad off a thing cause she looked good as hell but it was bad 4 the 1 time.?


 thats a shame you didnt enjoy it, I would have gladly switched you places, whether I was 12 or 19


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> allen smith said:
> 
> 
> > i feel his pain cause i was raped buy my freinds mom at 14 i am really sure if it was that bad off a thing cause she looked good as hell but it was bad 4 the 1 time.?
> ...

















LMAO!!!
















How did I know he was gonna respond with something like that...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont poke the sick on the rag.


----------

